# How to setup wicd? [solved]

## samo

I have some problems to setup wicd correctly. As described in the ebuild I removed all net.* initscripts (except for net.lo) from all runlevels and add these scripts to the RC_PLUG_SERVICES line in /etc/conf.d/rc (RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0 !net.eth1 !net.wlan0"). Finally I added /etc/init.d/wicd to the boot runlevel.

After a reboot I started the wicd GUI and configured eth0 manually and tried to connect without success. What going wrong?

```
# ifconfig

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:89 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:89 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:17487 (17.0 KiB)  TX bytes:17487 (17.0 KiB)

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1c:4a:fa:00:d5

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Protokoll:UNSPEC  Hardware Adresse 00-1C-4A-FA-00-D5-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
# route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
```

Why eth0 is missing?

When I try to establish a wireless connection the GUI freeze after some seconds in state "Disconnect active connection ..." (translated).Last edited by samo on Tue Sep 15, 2009 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bircoph

Please show your

[code]

ip link

[\code]

If you miss eth0 there, then check your device and its kernel driver, or whether it is compiled into the kernel. First of all your network device should be present, kernel is responsible for this.

If it is present, try to set it up:

[code]

ip link set eth0 up

[\code]

----------

## samo

ip isn't installed. Which package I have to emerge?

Maybe wicd.log will give a hint:

```
2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: ---------------------------

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: wicd initializing...

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: ---------------------------

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlan0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found wireless_interface in configuration wlan0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: automatically detected wired interface eth1

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found wired_interface in configuration eth0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: setting wired interface eth0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found wpa_driver in configuration wext

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: setting wpa driver wext

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found always_show_wired_interface in configuration True

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found use_global_dns in configuration True

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: setting use global dns to True

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: setting use global dns to boolean True

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found global_dns_1 in configuration 208.67.222.222

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found global_dns_2 in configuration None

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found global_dns_3 in configuration None

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: setting global dns

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: global dns servers are 208.67.222.222 None None

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found auto_reconnect in configuration False

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found debug_mode in configuration 1

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found wired_connect_mode in configuration 2

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found signal_display_type in configuration 0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found dhcp_client in configuration 2

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: Setting dhcp client to 2

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found link_detect_tool in configuration 0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: found flush_tool in configuration 2

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: Wired configuration file found...

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: Using wireless interface...wlan0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: WARNING: No path found for ip

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: WARNING: No path found for ip

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: autoconnecting... wlan0

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: scanning start

2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2009/09/15 00:15:55 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2009/09/15 00:15:59 :: scanning done

2009/09/15 00:15:59 :: found 5 networks:

2009/09/15 00:15:59 :: 00:19:5B:BA:35:43

2009/09/15 00:15:59 :: 00:1C:4A:4F:9E:F9

2009/09/15 00:15:59 :: 00:1A:4F:8D:78:52

2009/09/15 00:15:59 :: 00:C0:A8:EF:CE:19

2009/09/15 00:15:59 :: 00:04:0E:D3:50:17

2009/09/15 00:15:59 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2009/09/15 00:16:01 :: calling wired profile chooser

2009/09/15 00:16:07 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:07 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:07 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:11 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:11 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:11 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:15 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:15 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:15 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:19 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:19 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:19 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:23 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:23 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:23 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:27 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:27 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:27 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:31 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:31 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:31 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:35 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:35 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:35 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:39 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:39 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:39 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:43 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:43 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:43 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:47 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:47 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:47 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:50 :: GetWiredProperty: WiredNetwork does not exist

2009/09/15 00:16:51 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:51 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:51 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:55 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:55 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:55 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:16:59 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:16:59 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:16:59 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:03 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:03 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:03 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:07 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:07 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:07 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:11 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:11 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:11 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:15 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:15 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:15 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:19 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:19 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:19 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:23 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:23 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:23 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:27 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:27 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:27 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:31 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:31 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:31 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:31 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:31 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:31 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:31 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:31 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:31 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:32 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:32 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:33 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:33 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:34 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:34 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:35 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:35 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:35 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:35 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:35 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:36 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:36 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:37 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:37 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:38 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:38 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:39 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:39 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:39 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:39 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:39 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:40 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:40 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:41 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:41 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:42 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:42 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:43 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:43 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:43 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:43 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:43 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:44 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:44 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:45 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:45 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:46 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:46 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:47 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:47 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:47 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:47 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:47 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:48 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:48 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:49 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:49 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:50 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:50 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:51 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:51 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:51 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:51 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:51 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:52 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:52 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:53 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:53 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:54 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:54 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:55 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:55 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:55 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:55 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:55 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:56 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:56 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:57 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:57 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:58 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:58 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:59 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:59 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:17:59 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:17:59 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:17:59 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:00 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:00 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:01 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:01 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:02 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:02 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:03 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:03 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:03 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:18:03 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:03 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:04 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:04 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:05 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:05 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:06 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:06 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:07 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:07 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:07 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:18:07 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:07 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:08 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:08 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:09 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:09 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:10 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:10 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:11 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:11 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:11 :: returning automatically reconnect when connection drops False

2009/09/15 00:18:11 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/09/15 00:18:11 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: Putting interface down

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: Setting false IP...

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant and any DHCP clients

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: killall wpa_supplicant

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: Flushing the routing table...

2009/09/15 00:18:12 :: route del dev wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:15 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:15 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:15 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:15 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:15 :: iwconfig wlan0

2009/09/15 00:18:15 :: iwconfig wlan0
```

----------

## Bircoph

 *samo wrote:*   

> ip isn't installed.
> 
> Which package I have to emerge?
> 
> 

 

I wonder how people can live without it. This is iproute2: the most powerfull network layer configuration, routing and traffic control tool. It just provides full access to all yummy kernel features.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe wicd.log will give a hint:
> 
> 

 

It also complains on iproute2 absence:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: WARNING: No path found for ip
> 
> 2009/09/15 00:15:54 :: WARNING: No path found for ip
> ...

 

Maybe it can't work well with sole ifconfig.

----------

## samo

After installing iproute2 it works.

Seems like the dependencies of the iwcd are incompletely defined. I had to install the following packages manually:

```
dev-python/python-iwscan

dev-python/python-wpactrl

net-misc/dhcp

sys-apps/ethtool

sys-apps/iproute2
```

Thanks for the help.

----------

